# Nor Cal Herf - 22 Sep 07



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone interested in Herfing it up in San Jose on the 22nd? I am thinking my place, around 1300 until whenever. Good food, smokes, BOTLs, etc. Let me know. :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Got to check with the wife and make sure there's nothing going on that day. Barring any family commitment *I'm IN.*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

It's looking lonley here in Norcal. I guess no one wants to play.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Hoax said he should be there. I don't know about the rest of these SOBs. :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Y'all needed to come to Chitown for the MMH!


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm in!

Robert :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So it looks like we have:

Me
Robert
Hoax
jjefrey

I'll send you guys PM's to confirm you're coming next week. That way I can plan on how much food and drinks I need to get. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumpity bump. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I sent everyone a PM about some details. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So far their will be 3 of us there. Where you at Hoax?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So, does anyone have any weird food allergies or anything before I get food for Saturday?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So far it's going to be a 3 man HERF. Me, Bob, and Jeff. Sounds good to me. Hoax if you catch me by tomorrow A.M. you're welcome to come. Let me know. :chk


----------

